# Best One step polisher / AIO



## Wicksy999 (Jun 5, 2013)

What do you guys reckon to be the best One Step Polisher / AIO?
I realise that there are a lot of things that will affect the results of different products such as pads used, hard or soft paint, rotary or DA etc... but just wondering what would be your choice if you had to have just one product??


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

The only all in one I've kept is the zaino aio not much in the way of polish in it though but it's pretty good


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

I've had very good results with AF Tripple. Very dependent on what pads you're using or by machine or hand etc but certainly helped brighten up some very neglected paint. Nice to use, nice gloss, nice beading/sheeting but that doesn't last very long.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Mumbles said:


> I've had very good results with AF Tripple. Very dependent on what pads you're using or by machine or hand etc but certainly helped brighten up some very neglected paint. Nice to use, nice gloss, nice beading/sheeting but that doesn't last very long.


This, I have many detailing products, only one AIO.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Optimum Poli-Seal seems to have fallen below the radar lately. It's an excellent
product with extremely fine abrasives. It's my favourite... Best results came
when using these waffle pads

Regards,
Steve


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Werkstatt Prime, if you can still get hold of it.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

i guess AG SRP
good price for the bottle and pretty good results.
but it needs a topping to last (say AG EGP or a wax)


----------



## lawrenceSA (Jul 17, 2012)

I have found :

Autoglym SRP if you want to focus on FILLING swirls 
Autofinesse Tripple of you want to focus on CLEANING the paint (my go-to on white cars)
Good old Meguiars Cleaner wax if you want to REMOVE swirls.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

There are quite a few options out there and as you say, machine and pad combination, not to mention the paint hardness are going to have a bearing on performance. I have and rate Autoglym SRP, Zaino AIO but a newcomer which for me eclipses them both is Menzerna Power Protect Ultra. It has a little more cut than SRP and Zaino and leaves a slight darkening effect to the paint. Its only real issue is buffing off, not difficult per se, but similar to all Menzerna polishes. I used it to great effect recently on a quick turn around vehicle and it really surprised me 

There's also a new Menzerna All In One that has just been released and has even more cut than Power Protect Ultra, called Menzerna 3in1 and it looks like it could be very promising. A first impression review here by Smack :thumb: …. http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=350697


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Werkstatt Prime, if you can still get hold of it.


Just checking please, I though Prime was a cleaner not a AIO Polish 
Thanks


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

The best I've used is Dodo Juice Need for speed, nearly as good as any stand alone glaze, and gives good protection.



camerashy said:


> Just checking please, I though Prime was a cleaner not a AIO Polish
> Thanks


It does some protecting as well, features a lot in PB write ups for wheels, chrome work, glass etc as a protectant.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

camerashy said:


> Just checking please, I though Prime was a cleaner not a AIO Polish
> Thanks


Bero answered, but yeah it is an AIO-clean/polish/protect...same thing as Klasse iirc:thumb:


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Got some good results with Megs Ultimate compound :thumb:


----------



## Ed_VeeDub (Sep 22, 2008)

AG SRP is my go to, but needs protection over the top.

Also used Chemical Guys AIO polish, but only by hand, and it did a good job.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Ed_VeeDub said:


> AG SRP is my go to, but needs protection over the top.
> 
> Also used Chemical Guys AIO polish, but only by hand, and it did a good job.





greymda said:


> i guess AG SRP
> good price for the bottle and pretty good results.
> but it needs a topping to last (say AG EGP or a wax)


If it needs a protector it's not an AIO. :thumb:


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Bero said:


> If it needs a protector it's not an AIO. :thumb:


That is true, but there can be a huge difference in levels of protection when
it comes to AIO products. I've also read, though never experienced, some 
bonding issues with follow-up LSPs. Having said that, I'd only ever see the
OPS that I recommended as giving an indicator of the achievable finish. I will
always top it with something a bit longer lasting, especially for the winter.

The SRP isn't a regular winner in its DW prize class for nothing. The problem is
that most people I've seen using it don't work it like it should be. They almost
treat it like it's an LSP...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

I got great results from Autoglym Ultra Deep Shine . It's better in black/darker colours , durability isn't great and Autoglym recommend it as a stand alone product but I put a coat of HD wax on after one wash


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Bero answered, but yeah it is an AIO-clean/polish/protect...*same thing as Klasse iirc*:thumb:


Whoa......don't open that can of worms again.... I remember there being a big debate on here about it being chemically different lol


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

gerz1873 said:


> I got great results from Autoglym Ultra Deep Shine . It's better in black/darker colours , durability isn't great and Autoglym recommend it as a stand alone product but I put a coat of HD wax on after one wash


UDS by DA or manual?


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Beancounter said:


> Whoa......don't open that can of worms again.... I remember there being a big debate on here about it being chemically different lol


Would i? lol


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

greymda said:


> UDS by DA or manual?


Iv used it both manually and by DA, obviously you get better results with DA but I found it work effectively by hand too :thumb:


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

+1 for AF Tripple. Has displaced SRP from my arsenal as well.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Lowiepete said:


> That is true, but there can be a huge difference in levels of protection when
> it comes to AIO products. I've also read, though never experienced, some
> bonding issues with follow-up LSPs. Having said that, I'd only ever see the
> OPS that I recommended as giving an indicator of the achievable finish. I will
> ...


I think that SRP needs to be mixed with Elbow Grease and applied with a sponge or rough pad to really work well. I have got really good results using the rough cotton polishing cloth they sell by the roll in Halfords. Cut off enough to fold over into a pad and press down when using the SRP - it definitely fills better this way.

The AG Perfect Palm pad was too smooth with SRP and didn't fill properly and I have got some AG Perfect Polish firm sponges to try next time.

As you say, some people apply it like a cream furniture wax - I have seen friends / rels and neighbours over the years get an AG gift pack for Christmas and they apparently put the SRP on lovingly with a smooth cloth and then wipe it off when dry.


----------



## squiretolley (Mar 10, 2014)

Autobrite Direct Cherry Glaze.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I have three in my collection and I find them all very similar. 

AF Tripple
DJ Need for speed
AG SRP. 

Any of the above will serve you well, I do love prime but I put that in another category. 
Gonz.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Pittsy said:


> Got some good results with Megs Ultimate compound :thumb:


Megs Ultimate Compound is, unsurprisingly, a compound so doesn't offer any protection whatsoever.

My favourites are SRP or Bilt Hamber Cleaner Polish, both really good all in ones. They are better when worked with a machine.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Lowiepete said:


> That is true, but there can be a huge difference in levels of protection when
> it comes to AIO products. I've also read, though never experienced, some
> bonding issues with follow-up LSPs. Having said that, I'd only ever see the
> OPS that I recommended as giving an indicator of the achievable finish. I will
> ...


I agree, totally. But this is about the best AIO, and an AIO is and All In One....and not topped with an LSP.

However, if you want to do a two stage a dedicated filler would be better than an AIO filler and a dedicated LSP would be better protection than an AIO


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Bero said:


> I agree, totally. But this is about the best AIO,


Not being pernickity, but going by the thread title, SRP does win a place here as
a single stage polish... I'm glad that others have described how it should be used!

Regards,
Steve


----------



## jonesie-55 (Dec 9, 2011)

Surprised no one has mentioned Britemax AIO, only AIO product I own


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

squiretolley said:


> Autobrite Direct Cherry Glaze.


Blimey that stuffs blooming awful, horrible to take off


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Dougnorwich said:


> Blimey that stuffs blooming awful, horrible to take off


I feel better finding that someone else couldn't get on with it. I'd go for a
separate cleaner / wax combo instead, where Serious Performance paint
cleaner, with one of their firm white waffle pads would be weapon of choice :thumb:

Regards,
Steve


----------

